# pasar factura



## ceci_lee

¡Hola a todos!

Me gustaría plantear la siguiente pregunta: ¿Cómo se traduciría la expresión 'pasar factura' al francés? En el sentido de que un acto no queda exento de consecuencias.

El contexto en el que quiero usarlo es éste: 'Pasarse noches y noches sin dormir acaba pasando factura a nuestra salud.'

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## La Reine Margot

Bonjour ceci-lee,

Je dirai : "Passer des nuits et des nuits sans dormir finit par nuire à notre santé" ou bien "Passez des nuits et des nuits sans dormir finit par affecter notre santé".
Je n'ai pas d'autres idées qui me viennent pour le moment.
Attendez d'autres réponses.

A plus,


----------



## jprr

Bonsoir,
... finit par se payer sur la santé.
...*,* c'est la santé qui finit par payer / par trinquer (plus familier).


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour.

Un autre idée: la santé s'en ressent.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Alexterieur

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai de grosses difficultés à traduire cette phrase. Premièrement, elle est très longue en espagnol, et je n'arrive pas à la séparer en plusieurs phrases en français. 
Deuxièmement, l'expression "pasar factura a" me pose problème. Si j'ai bien compris, elle peut se traduire par "rendre la monnaie de sa pièce à quelqu'un", "nuire à quelqu'un" ou encore "affecter quelqu'un".

Voici la phrase en espagnol:

Las gravísimas acusaciones vertidas por Naciones Unidas contra el Ejército y el Gobierno israelí por crímenes de guerra tras la campaña militar de Gaza hace 12 meses pasan factura a la diplomacia israelí, a relevantes líderes políticos que eluden viajar a varios países europeos, a la deteriorada imagen del país.

Et voici un essai de traduction:

Les très graves accusations de crimes de guerre portées par les Nations Unies contre l’armée et le gouvernement israéliens suite à la campagne militaire ayant eu lieu il y a 12 mois à Gaza ont fortement nui à la diplomacie du pays, à d'importants leaders politiques qui évitent de voyager dans divers pays européens, ainsi qu'à l'image détériorée du pays.

Selon moi, cela ne sonne vraiment pas bien en français, mais je ne toruve pas d'autres solutions.

Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## jprr

...se paient [aujourd'hui] par la diplomatie israélienne ....


----------



## atleti

Hola Alexterieur,

Proposition : "pasar factura" = "avoir des conséquences négatives"

Saludos,


----------



## chlapec

Alexterieur said:


> Selon moi, cela ne sonne vraiment pas bien en français, mais je ne trouve pas d'autres solutions.


 
Non plus en espagnol, surtout à partir de "...a relevantes líderes políticos". La phrase espagnole sonnerait mieux si on rédigeait:
"...pasan factura a la diplomacia del país -relevantes líderes políticos evitan viajar a algunos países europeos- y a la ya de por si deteriorada imagen del país".
En fin, lo que hay es lo que hay...


----------



## Alexterieur

¡Muchas gracias por su ayuda!

Et pourtant Chlapec, c'est un extrait d'article tiré du journal "El país"...


----------



## chlapec

C'est ce que je dis, voilà ce qu'il y a! La qualité journalistique espagnole.


----------



## Jalom

Alexterieur,

En Français, diplomatie, avec un "T".

Sinon, ne pourrait-on traduire par l'expression "montrer du doigt", qui aurait ici le sens d'accuser, de mettre en défaut ?


----------



## chlapec

Je penche plutôt pour "ont des conséquences négatives pour...", comme déjà proposé.
...pour les hommes politiques, qui n'osent plus voyager..., ...pour l'image du pays, de plus en plus dégradée...


----------



## Alexterieur

chlapec said:


> Je penche plutôt pour "ont des conséquences négatives pour...", comme déjà proposé.
> ...pour les hommes politiques, qui n'osent plus voyager..., ...pour l'image du pays, de plus en plus dégradée...


 
Oui moi aussi. Merci pour votre remarque Jalom, il m'arrive souvent de faire des fautes d'inattention, surtout quand je traduis de l'espagnol vers le français.

*** Una sola pregunta por hilo (Norma 2)
Athos de Tracia (moderadora)


----------



## GURB

Hola
Dans ce sens figuré, le français possède l'équivalent: *présenter la facture ou  payer la facture.*
fig., subir les conséquences d'une erreur, d'une maladresse. _Il devra payer la facture de sa négligence.in Dic. Académie.
Passer des nuits sans dormir, (c'est)notre santé (qui) finit par en payer la facture.
_


----------



## Paquita

GURB said:


> Hola
> Dans ce sens figuré, le français possède l'équivalent: *présenter la facture ou  payer la facture.*
> fig., subir les conséquences d'une erreur, d'une maladresse. _Il devra payer la facture de sa négligence.in Dic. Académie.
> Passer des nuits sans dormir, (c'est)notre santé (qui) finit par en payer la facture.
> _



D'accord à 100% mais il faut réécrire toute la phrase...à l'envers... et ce n'est pas évident (j'ai essayé, et je ne suis pas satisfaite du résultat ..)


----------



## GURB

Hola
Dans le second cas, on peut construire la phrase ainsi: _Suite aux (après les) graves accusations...c'est la diplomatie israélienne, d'importants leaders...la mauvaise image...*qui vont en payer la facture*._
Bonne nuit.


----------



## Alexterieur

Oui c'est une super idée, je vais en faire bon usage! 
Gracias a todos


----------



## chlapec

Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord avec la formule proposée.
La diplomatie, les leaders et l'image du pays *vont en payer la facture* de la façon suivante: ils éviteront de voyager..., l'image du pays va se dégrader (d'avantage)...
C'est à dire, la phrase espagnole pose déjà le problème de montrer la cause et les conséquences au même niveau, est cela se reproduit dans la version française proposée.
Je ne sais pas si je me suis bien exprimé, mais je le vois si claire dès le début...

Schéma:
Diplomates voyagent sans souci>>>Graves accusations>>>Diplomates payent la facture: il ne voyagent plus.
Image du pays quelconque>>>Graves accusations>>>Image du pays paye la facture: Image dégradée (davantage, si l'on veut).

Comme déjà dit, la phrase originale mériterait être reformulée: 

"Las gravísimas acusaciones vertidas por Naciones Unidas contra el Ejército y el Gobierno israelí por crímenes de guerra tras la campaña militar de Gaza hace 12 meses pasan factura a la diplomacia israelí, a relevantes líderes políticos*,* (*très importante, cette virgule*) que eluden viajar a varios países europeos, a la *ya de por sí* (indispensable cette précision) deteriorada imagen del país.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

- se répercutent négativement sur / ont des répercussions négatives sur

Mais je suis d'accord pour employer _payer _sauf que je dirais _le prix_.
- la diplomatie [...], les leaders [...], l'image déjà [...], paient le prix des très graves accusations... / paient cher les graves accusations...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

